# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  incredible merged source codes and tips writen by gaouser (real)!!!!!!!!! (better gra

## gaouser

*GAOUSER SOURCECODES* *not impossible*
At first Windows 7 Explorer.exe but in vb.net

Secondly isometric forms:
you know 45 degrees rounded and 2:1 scaled squares but I cropped some parts and put them and tiled it
like this (you can get from 0,0st tile)

Thirdly accessing Mdi Childs


```
(droid is an integer property)
        For Each f As Form In My.Application.OpenForms
            If f.Tag = "Android" & droid Then
                For Each c As Control In f.Controls

                    If TypeOf c Is PictureBox Then
                        If c.Name = "PictureBox5" Then
                            Dim Kafa As PictureBox = DirectCast(c, PictureBox)
                            Dim oldY As Single
                            oldY = Kafa.Height
                            Kafa.Top = body
                            Kafa.Width = X1.Value
                            Kafa.Height = Y1.Value


                        End If
                    End If


                Next

            Else



            End If


        Next
```

Fourthly GDI and  accessing MDI child code
at first, add a PictureBox (i name as "kafa")
(id is string property)


```
        For Each f As Form In My.Application.OpenForms
           If f.Tag = id Then
                For Each c As Control In f.Controls

                    If c.Name = "kafa" Then
                        Dim Kafa As PictureBox = DirectCast(c, PictureBox)
                        Dim oldY As Single
                        oldY = Kafa.Height
                        Kafa.Width = NumericUpDown1.Value
                        Kafa.Height = NumericUpDown1.Value / 2 + NumericUpDown1.Value / 4



                        Kafa.Left = f.Width / 2 - Kafa.Width / 2
                        If oldY > NumericUpDown2.Value Then
                            Kafa.Top = Kafa.Top - (oldY - Kafa.Height) / 2
                        End If
                        If oldY < NumericUpDown2.Value Then
                            Kafa.Top = Kafa.Top - (Kafa.Height - oldY) / 2
                        End If
                        govdepos = Kafa.Top + Kafa.Height / 4 + 15
                    End If



                Next

            Else



            End If


        Next

'paint event of child
e.graphics.drawimage(new bitmap(my.resources.blah),kafa.left,kafa.top,kafa.width,kafa.height)
```

----------


## gaouser

bruh im tired

----------


## gaouser

(i did offline for 5 days because i goto Bulgaria)

----------


## gaouser

> *GAOUSER SOURCECODES* *not impossible*
> At first Windows 7 Explorer.exe but in vb.net
> 
> Secondly isometric forms:
> you know 45 degrees rounded and 2:1 scaled squares but I cropped some parts and put them and tiled it
> like this (you can get from 0,0st tile)
> 
> Thirdly accessing Mdi Childs
> 
> ...


what binary, i clear Release and Debug

----------

